# Learning how to "cold smoke"



## scottyp1292

With fishing season around the corner and a lake near by that stocks Landlocked Salmon, I'm interested in learning how to cold smoke.  I've got a Brinmann electric smoker that generally runs around 225-240 (depending on the temperature outside).  I've also got a Brinkmann Gas / Charcoal Combo grill with the ability to use as a smoker.  I haven't tried smoking on the charcoal yet, but I've done plenty of chicken and ribs on my electric smoker.

My question is, is it possible to cold smoke on either one of these?  If so, how do I go about doing it?

Thanks!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

I have never cold smoked, so not of much help to ya there !  Hang out here for a bit as there's some folks on here that will be able to answer your questions !  Good luck !


----------



## frog1369

scottyp1292 said:


> With fishing season around the corner and a lake near by that stocks Landlocked Salmon, I'm interested in learning how to cold smoke.  I've got a Brinmann electric smoker that generally runs around 225-240 (depending on the temperature outside).  I've also got a Brinkmann Gas / Charcoal Combo grill with the ability to use as a smoker.  I haven't tried smoking on the charcoal yet, but I've done plenty of chicken and ribs on my electric smoker.
> 
> My question is, is it possible to cold smoke on either one of these?  If so, how do I go about doing it?
> 
> Thanks!!


I would think you could cold smoke on either one of those.  I haven't tried cold smoking yet, but am expecting my A-Maze-N tube smoker today and plan to get started.  I have searched here on the forum, there is a ton of information here, enough to make me feel comfortable enough to start.  I read somewhere about cold smoking a steak before you grill it, I'm very interested in trying that and figure that's a good way to gain a little experience before I move on to things like salmon and bacon.


----------



## daveomak

When cold smoking fish, the temps are usually below 70 ish degrees.....    You don't use heat...   Be sure to use Cure #1 at the proper rate to prevent botulism.....  

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## chunkygravy

Cold smoking fish has to be done below 86F. Otherwise the proteins in the fish sill start cook and leak out.  Fattier fish is the best, like salmon. 

The steps for cold smoking fish are

1. Cleaning - clean by washing under water as most bacteria will be on the outside of the fish

2. Curing/Brining - You can use a typical 80 degree brine: 1 Gallon Water, 4 cups salt, 2 Tbsp Cure#1 (Don't skip the Cure#1 !!!).  Brine for 30 min for every 1/2 inch thickness of the fillet.

3. Drying - Keep in fridge overnight so the pellicle will form on the outside - the stickyness will help absorb the smoke.

4. Smoking - Smoke indirectly and don't let it go above 86F. Best around 65F.  If it goes over 86F, it will start to cook and you might as well just Hot Smoke it from there on in.

5. Storing - You can keep it in the fridge for a few days or freeze it. I usually do a 4-5 lb salmon at a time, cut it up and freeze it.

I just finished pulling a cold smoked salmon out of my smokehouse today!  

Hope that helps....

CG













Salmon.jpg



__ chunkygravy
__ Mar 3, 2014


















Salmon 2.jpg



__ chunkygravy
__ Mar 3, 2014


----------



## sseriouss1

I've been curious about cold smoking also, how long would you leave your salmon in the smoker? Also, what's the benefit of cold smoking if you're going to have to cook it anyway.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Sseriouss1 said:


> Also, what's the benefit of cold smoking if you're going to have to cook it anyway.



You don't cook it. You eat cold smoked salmon as is.

I smoked haddock for as long as 8 hours. But I like a strong smoke flavour. Start with 3-4 hours. Let it rest in the fridge for a few days. If not happy with the results go for another 3-4 hours.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Large meat cuts would be cold smoked daily for a few hours...for as long as a week . Traditionally this was done in winter time (in cold climate countries) so at the rest time between smokes they wouldn't have to refrigerate - wasn't an option anyway ages ago.

Of course meat was only cured with salt and spices. Still is actually.


----------



## sseriouss1

atomicsmoke said:


> You don't cook it. You eat cold smoked salmon as is.
> 
> I smoked haddock for as long as 8 hours. But I like a strong smoke flavour. Start with 3-4 hours. Let it rest in the fridge for a few days. If not happy with the results go for another 3-4 hours.



Ahh, that makes it the way my wife like it, like the store bought stuff. The stuff I had when I was a kid was dryer like it had been smoked over a fire almost.


----------



## sseriouss1

atomicsmoke said:


> Large meat cuts would be cold smoked daily for a few hours...for as long as a week . Traditionally this was done in winter time (in cold climate countries) so at the rest time between smokes they wouldn't have to refrigerate - wasn't an option anyway ages ago.
> 
> Of course meat was only cured with salt and spices. Still is actually.



So, other than bacon, what types of meat would you cold smoke and would it be cooked later?


----------



## atomicsmoke

Sseriouss1 said:


> So, other than bacon, what types of meat would you cold smoke and would it be cooked later?


I cold smoked fish and pork tenderloin then freezed them for cooking. I wouldn't it again - rather hot smoke and gently reheat. Not worth the time/effort.

In my opinion cold smoke only ready to eat meats/fish/cheese. Don't cook cold smoked meats if you used nitrites/nitrates on them.


----------



## sseriouss1

OK, thanks for the tip. I think cold smoking is not for me.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

It's going to depend on your personal preference......all sorts of stuff can be cold smoked.
Don't let the preferences of others sway you....try it for yourself.


I often see folks referring to smoke temperatures above 85 F as cold smoking...no...just no...don't do it.....a temperature that cooks fish and melts cheese sure as hell isn't cold smoking!





~Martin


----------



## smoking b

atomicsmoke said:


> I cold smoked fish and pork tenderloin then freezed them for cooking. I wouldn't it again - rather hot smoke and gently reheat. Not worth the time/effort.
> 
> In my opinion cold smoke only ready to eat meats/fish/cheese. *Don't cook cold smoked meats if you used nitrites/nitrates on them.*


----------



## smoking b

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's going to depend on your personal preference......all sorts of stuff can be cold smoked.
> Don't let the preferences of others sway you....try it for yourself.
> 
> 
> I often see folks referring to smoke temperatures above 85 F as cold smoking...no...just no...don't do it.....a temperature that cooks fish and melts cheese sure as hell isn't cold smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I agree 100%


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Smoking B said:


> atomicsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cold smoked fish and pork tenderloin then freezed them for cooking. I wouldn't it again - rather hot smoke and gently reheat. Not worth the time/effort.
> 
> 
> In my opinion cold smoke only ready to eat meats/fish/cheese. *Don't cook cold smoked meats if you used nitrites/nitrates on them.*
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking but I'm tired and ain't gonna go there!!! LOL

:head-wall:


~Martin


----------



## smoking b

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking but I'm tired and ain't gonna go there!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I know exactly how you feel Martin!


----------



## brooksy

Ugh I have to wait a long time to cold smoke something down here in not so sunny raining but hot Florida. I love lox and that's going to be my first cold smoke. Gonna get a AMNPS and use it in the warming box of the princess


----------



## smoking b

Brooksy said:


> Ugh I have to wait a long time to cold smoke something down here in not so sunny raining but hot Florida. I love lox and that's going to be my first cold smoke. Gonna get a AMNPS and use it in the warming box of the princess


An AMNPS is great for cold smoking - you will really like it. In the meantime, if you get desperate to cold smoke something you're welcome to drive up here & do it at night - I'll provide beer, homemade wine, sausages, snack sticks & whatever else we might need...


----------



## brooksy

Ummmm 





Smoking B said:


> An AMNPS is great for cold smoking - you will really like it. In the meantime, if you get desperate to cold smoke something you're welcome to drive up here & do it at night - I'll provide beer, homemade wine, sausages, snack sticks & whatever else we might need...  :icon_mrgreen:


 Ummmmm SB I wish I had something other than beer to offer. If you came in July we could go scalloping.


----------



## neumsky1

Stupid question? If the ambient temperature is more than 86 degrees out...you can't cold smoke?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

@Neumsky1
Not unless you can cool down the smoke chamber....some folks use ice.



~Martin


----------



## neumsky1

DiggingDogFarm said:


> @Neumsky1
> Not unless you can cool down the smoke chamber....some folks use ice.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin



Interesting...I want to get some salmon frozen or fresh...and try that soon...but I can't imagine putting ice in my smoker. I guess I'll just lay em out on the driveway...and build a fire upwind lol


----------



## eman

atomicsmoke said:


> I cold smoked fish and pork tenderloin then freezed them for cooking. I wouldn't it again - rather hot smoke and gently reheat. Not worth the time/effort.
> 
> In my opinion cold smoke only ready to eat meats/fish/cheese. Don't cook cold smoked meats if you used nitrites/nitrates on them.


I  cold smoke cured raw bacon 24 hrs +. Nothing wrong w/ cold smoking then cooking cured products as long as they were properly cured. Then slice and fry as normal bacon . Same w/ buck board and canadian bacon


----------



## eman

Put a stainless bowl of ice or frozen 2 liter bottles of ice in the smoker if needed to cold smoke.

 You should be using a smoke generator so there won't be much heat

.


----------



## welshrarebit

At the last place I worked at we used an old broken refrigerator that we converted into a cold smoker. We would place a pan full of ice between our smoke generator and whatever we were smoking. Our smoke generator was an old metal pie pan with three lit charcoals covered in wood chips. 

We also had an electric cabinet for hot smoking but we usually only used that smoking prime ribs.


----------



## sseriouss1

Has anyone used a functioning refrigerator for cold smoking?  I have a small older one that still works and wondered if it might work if I plumbed through the side for a smoke generator and through the top with an adjustable valve for exhaust. Refrigerator on, smoke on, salmon in... Hmm  Maybe hot summer days don't have to make it more difficult to get what they want!


----------



## dcarch

Sseriouss1 said:


> Has anyone used a functioning refrigerator for cold smoking? I have a small older one that still works and wondered if it might work if I plumbed through the side for a smoke generator and through the top with an adjustable valve for exhaust. Refrigerator on, smoke on, salmon in... Hmm Maybe hot summer days don't have to make it more difficult to get what they want!


I have.

Do a search here "dcarch" my posts.

I can cold smoke when it is 100F in the summer.

dcarch


----------



## imp81318

Smoking B said:


> An AMNPS is great for cold smoking - you will really like it. In the meantime, if you get desperate to cold smoke something you're welcome to drive up here & do it at night - I'll provide beer, homemade wine, sausages, snack sticks & whatever else we might need...


Smoking B, I'm also in Central PA (just outside Harrisburg).  Nice to see someone so close to me...

Anyway, I've been thinking about cold smoking some salmon to make Lox for quite a while now.  I only have a Weber kettle grill right now, but my thought was that I could use a soldering iron (new, never used) in a can filled with smoking pellets in the bottom of the Weber to generate the smoke, and cover the grill with top vents open.  Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not this would actually work?  Also, if I were to pick up a slab of salmon tonight (most likely frozen), let it thaw over night, brine tomorrow morning, and cold smoke it using my method either tomorrow night or Sunday morning, the put it in the fridge would it be ready to eat Monday morning?

Nevermind, I see that I'd have to buy some cure #1 online and there is no way it would get here in time...  Maybe next weekend...


----------



## smoking b

imp81318 said:


> Smoking B, I'm also in Central PA (just outside Harrisburg).  Nice to see someone so close to me...
> 
> Anyway, I've been thinking about cold smoking some salmon to make Lox for quite a while now.  I only have a Weber kettle grill right now, but my thought was that I could use a soldering iron (new, never used) in a can filled with smoking pellets in the bottom of the Weber to generate the smoke, and cover the grill with top vents open.  Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not this would actually work?  Also, if I were to pick up a slab of salmon tonight (most likely frozen), let it thaw over night, brine tomorrow morning, and cold smoke it using my method either tomorrow night or Sunday morning, the put it in the fridge would it be ready to eat Monday morning?
> 
> Nevermind, I see that I'd have to buy some cure #1 online and there is no way it would get here in time...  Maybe next weekend...


I went away for my birthday & just saw this. Yes a soldering iron in a can will give you smoke - that's how I smoked years ago lol. Make sure you plug it in for a while to burn off all the oil etc. before you use it for that though. Any questions just let me know or PM me...


----------



## imp81318

Smoking B said:


> I went away for my birthday & just saw this. Yes a soldering iron in a can will give you smoke - that's how I smoked years ago lol. Make sure you plug it in for a while to burn off all the oil etc. before you use it for that though. Any questions just let me know or PM me...


Thanks, Smoking B.  I know that you said to give it a few days in the fridge before eating it, but how long will it last in the fridge without freezing it?  I am thinking about trying this out before our next family gathering, and realistically it would work best for me to smoke the salmon on Sunday but we wouldn't really be planning on eating it until the next Saturday or Sunday.  Is that too long to wait, and if there are leftovers would I be able to freeze them at that point?

Also, I see that everyone strongly suggests using Cure #1.  I've seen other brining recipes online that do not include the Cure #1.  Is it possible/safe to smoke salmon without using the Cure #1?


----------



## briankinlaw

Scotty, You can cold smoke with a Cardboard Box and old mailbox... I have a better idea... If you have a few buck to spend... go to ebay and buy yourself a bag of Wood Meal... or you could call it sawdust  Hickory, apple, or any other type of wood sawdust you prefer.   If one of your smokers is an upright your in business.   Take a aluminum pan (like a pie pan)put some holes in the side and place the sawdust inside.... Lite the sawdust up, so it will smolder and you got cold smoke.  Just keep it vented at the top and bottom of smoker so it will draft.


----------



## scottyp1292

BrianKinlaw said:


> Scotty, You can cold smoke with a Cardboard Box and old mailbox... I have a better idea... If you have a few buck to spend... go to ebay and buy yourself a bag of Wood Meal... or you could call it sawdust  Hickory, apple, or any other type of wood sawdust you prefer.   If one of your smokers is an upright your in business.   Take a aluminum pan (like a pie pan)put some holes in the side and place the sawdust inside.... Lite the sawdust up, so it will smolder and you got cold smoke.  Just keep it vented at the top and bottom of smoker so it will draft.


Thanks Brian.  Since I originally posted this I've purchased a MES Cold Smoke attachment.  Between that and the current cold temperatures in NJ, it hasn't been too hard to cold smoke.  Thanks for the information though, definitely the way to go without my current set up.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## scottyp1292

After almost a year since I posted this thread....finally giving it a go with cold smoking!

Following bbally's lox recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide

I've got just under 5lbs of salmon in the fridge and tonight it'll be ready for the smoker.  Smells great so far, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  It's been about 15 degrees or so at home, so certainly won't have to worry about the smoker getting too warm.  Hoping to keep it at around 50-65degrees through the smoke of 3-4 hours.

Here's the pics so far!













Lox 1.jpg



__ scottyp1292
__ Feb 17, 2015






Dry cured and zest added













Lox 2.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Feb 17, 2015






Desalinization













Lox Drying.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Feb 17, 2015






Set up to dry in the reefer.

I'll keep everyone posted how it goes from here!!

Happy Smokin',

Scotty


----------



## scottyp1292

Put the whole story here....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178941/cold-smoked-lox


----------



## gary s

Nice !!   I'll bet it will be great

Gary


----------



## brownpeter335

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:RelyOnVML/>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]Nice forum! I got some knowledge on how to cold smoke. This is very interesting. Thanks for sharing.[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;}</style><![endif]


----------

